# Mugen 2 vom Staub befreien



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2009)

Hi,
habe vor meinen Mugen 2 zu reinigen.
Habe dafür schon einige Threads und ein paar komische Tipps, wie "unter Wasser halten und dann mit einem Föhn abtrocknen", sowie auch normale Tipps (Staubsauger) gelesen. Doch leider geht das mit dem Staubsauger nicht so wirklich, da der Mugen 2 recht große Ausmaße hat und ich innen gar nicht rankomme, doch da ist leider der meiste Staub 
Druckluftspray habe ich leider nicht zu Hause, bei OBI gibts das nicht und eig möchte ich dem Mugen 2 auch kostenlos reinigen 

Habt ihr noch ne Alternative, die sich bewährt hat ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## msix38 (24. August 2009)

Versuche doch einfach mal, den Staub wegzupusten 

Oder du benutzt Wattestäbchen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2009)

Geht leider nicht, der sitzt ganz schön fest zwischen den Lamellen...


----------



## msix38 (24. August 2009)

Luftdruckspray wäre trotzdem die beste Alternative, ich würde mir die Mühe machen und in´s nächste Bauhaus/OBI rennen eine Dose kaufen. Denn mit hast du das beste Ergebnis.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2009)

Was ist eig mit der Wasser/Föhn-Variante ?


----------



## STSLeon (24. August 2009)

Wenn du ihn ordentlich trocknest, dürfte nichts passieren


----------



## msix38 (24. August 2009)

Hab mich damit noch nicht auseinandergesetzt..aber generell würde ich den Kühler gar nicht mit Wasser in Kontakt bringen.


----------



## labernet (24. August 2009)

risky, vllt solltest dann evtl auch über staubfilter für deine lüfter nachdenken


----------



## Nike334 (24. August 2009)

Mal bei Nachbarn nachfragen ob jemand nen Kompressor hat.
Wäre kostenlos und reinigt gut 

mfg


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2009)

Was ist denn ein Kompressor ?


----------



## msix38 (24. August 2009)

Vergiss den Kompressor viel zu aufwendig, hol Dir beim Baumarkt Druckluft.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2009)

Habe das mit dem Wasser und Föhn eben probiert...
Mein Empfehlung : Lasst es


----------



## msix38 (24. August 2009)

Meine Empfehlung: Die Läden haben noch bis 8 auf, schleunigst mal hinrennen.


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2009)

hehe ich weiß gar nicht was du hast ich hab meinen noctua auch mit wasser gereinigt und dann trocken geföhnt. nun ja druckluftspray und so müsste auch gehen


----------



## msix38 (24. August 2009)

naja, deinen noctua kannst du ja weiterhin mit Wasser reinigen, wirklich empfehlenswert is das aber nicht.


----------



## moddingfreaX (24. August 2009)

Einfach alle elektrischen Teile entfernen, dann mit dem Gartenschlauch dran (mit nem harten Strahl). Dann ist der Staub raus. Jetzt noch 2 Tage trocknen lassen, Lüfter wieder drauf und fertig. Ansonsten versuchs mal mit ner Pinzette. Mühsam aber auch effektiv.


----------



## Nike334 (24. August 2009)

lol

so siehts aus: http://www.averberg-ahlen.de/assets/images/Kompressor.gif
Ein Kompressor erzeugt Druck, und mit dem kannste den Staub (unglaublich, aber wahr) wegpusten

mfg


----------



## msix38 (24. August 2009)

Naja, eigentlich will er es nicht so aufwendig haben.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2009)

Ja, glaub ich auch 
Könnte ja auch auf den Flugplatz fahren und mich vor eine riesige Turbine stellen, da müsste der Mugen 2 auch sauber werden


----------



## msix38 (24. August 2009)

Bitte back 2 topic.


----------



## moddingfreaX (24. August 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ja, glaub ich auch
> Könnte ja auch auf den Flugplatz fahren und mich vor eine riesige Turbine stellen, da müsste der Mugen 2 auch sauber werden



Also wirklich, im Garten mit nem Gartenschlauch den Kühler abzuspritzen ist doch nicht die Welt. Wir haben doch Sommer und für eine kleine Abkühlung ist immer Platz


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2009)

warum soll das nicht empfehlenswert sein? das ding kann nicht rosten


----------



## TheReal1604 (24. August 2009)

Am besten du schmeißt ihn in die laufenden Turbine.. dann ist er aufjedenfall Staubfrei, weil er selbst nur noch staub ist . (Oder halt irgendein verschmolzener Metallklumpen )

Ich seh schon die Schlagzeile :

Tragischer Flugzeugabsturz, Behörden fanden Metallklumpen in Form eines Mugen 2 im Triebwerk.. 

Lg,

Real

Ps: Die Variante mit dem Druckluftspray ist wirklich die einfachste.


----------



## HeNrY (24. August 2009)

Nimm den Kühler doch zum Baumarkt und verlang nach einer Vorführung eines Kompressors - ob der denn auch Kühler reinigen kann. 
(Druckluftspray ist echt am einfachsten, gibt es eigentlich überall, teils sogar an Tankstellen)


----------



## moddingfreaX (24. August 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Nimm den Kühler doch zum Baumarkt und verlang nach einer Vorführung eines Kompressors - ob der denn auch Kühler reinigen kann.



Top! Und nachdem der Kühler blitzblank sauber ist, geht er wieder mit der Begründung der Kompressor hätte zu wenig Power.


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2009)

rofl so kann man das auch tun


----------



## TheReal1604 (24. August 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Nimm den Kühler doch zum Baumarkt und verlang nach einer Vorführung eines Kompressors - ob der denn auch Kühler reinigen kann.
> (Druckluftspray ist echt am einfachsten, gibt es eigentlich überall, teils sogar an Tankstellen)



Spricht da jemand aus Erfahrung? 

Den Trick muss ich mir mal merken!


----------



## MetallSimon (24. August 2009)

gehandietankeundmachsdamit kompressor


----------



## maiggoh (24. August 2009)

Also meine Erfahrung ist, dass mit normalem Wasser aus dem Wasserhahn da nich viel zu machen ist, da (je nach Verstaubungsgrad) das ganze Zeug zusammenmatscht. Aber der Gartenschlauch wäre ne gute alternative.


----------



## iceman650 (24. August 2009)

kompressor ist  meiner meinung nach einfach am besten, da du nichts abtrocknen musst etc und du mehr kraft hast als mit so einem döschen. kanns ja mit dem kühler mal zur tanke, die haben die meist mit münzeinwurf.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (24. August 2009)

moin,

wers ganz einfach mag kann auch einfach mal in die dusche gehen, ne gute brause sollte genug power für sowas haben.
auch bekommt man mit wasser viel vom feinen staub weg,was druckluft erst mit nem kompressor schafft(kein einfluss auf kühleistung, glänzt aber schön^^)
dann schön in die sonne damit, nen delta ranschnallen und in 20min ist das ding restlos trocken.

mfg


----------



## jumpel (19. August 2011)

Guten Abend ihr da draußen,

will meinen Mugen 2 auch "grob" reinigen und dazu den Lüfter demontieren. 
Als ich sowas zuletzt gemacht hab waren Athlon XP's und Pentium 4 CPU's angesagt 

Frage: Ist das Gespann CPU <-> Kühler immernoch so sensibel wie damals? War man nicht übervorsichtig ist schnell mal ne Die-Ecke abgebrochen. Heat Spreader gabs ja noch keine.

Grüße und schonmal Danke,
jumpel


----------



## Eyezz_Only (20. August 2011)

Hab zwar den Mugen 3 - Aber mich würde in dem Zusammenhang, weil die beiden Kühler ja bis auf die Breite identisch sind mal interessieren: Kann man die Befestigung oben am Kühler lösen, um die Lamellen einzeln abzunehmen und dann zu säubern?

So würde ich das machen, also wenn das gehen würde...wäre auf jeden Fall für mich eine bessere Alternative zum Ausbauen und wieder Einbauen xd.


----------



## Pikus (20. August 2011)

jumpel schrieb:


> Guten Abend ihr da draußen,
> 
> will meinen Mugen 2 auch "grob" reinigen und dazu den Lüfter demontieren.
> Als ich sowas zuletzt gemacht hab waren Athlon XP's und Pentium 4 CPU's angesagt
> ...



Du kannst den kühler ohne bedenken entfernen. Solange er dir nicht  volles Brett auf den Heatspreader knallt kann da eigentlich nichts  passieren 




Eyezz_Only schrieb:


> Hab zwar den Mugen 3 - Aber mich würde in dem Zusammenhang, weil die beiden Kühler ja bis auf die Breite identisch sind mal interessieren: Kann man die Befestigung oben am Kühler lösen, um die Lamellen einzeln abzunehmen und dann zu säubern?
> 
> So würde ich das machen, also wenn das gehen würde...wäre auf jeden Fall für mich eine bessere Alternative zum Ausbauen und wieder Einbauen xd.



1. Wäre das um einiges umständlicher als das demontieren des Kühlers.
2. Dienen diese "Befestigungen" als deckel für die Heatpipes, und wenn du sie entfernst ziehen die HP's luft und funktionieren nicht mehr -> Kühler kaputt.


----------



## jumpel (20. August 2011)

@ Davin's Theorie:
Ok also ich will nur die Lüfter abmontieren! Die Klammern also vorsichtig verbiegen.
_Extremst_ aufpassen muss ich aber nicht, also der Kühler darf schon etwas wackeln oder?


----------



## Pikus (21. August 2011)

Klar darf er etwas wackeln. Das einige risiko beim entfernen der Lüfter ist, dass das Mainboard durch viel zu starke bewegungen gebogen wird und leiterbahnen zerstört werden. Da der Mugen 2 jedoch diese recht große Backplate hat, besteht da absolut keine gefahr


----------



## LzW827 (21. August 2011)

@Eyezz_Only: Die Idee an sich ist nicht schlecht- Aber es geht nicht. Die Dinger oben drauf sind verklebt. 
@Davin's Theorie: Die ziehen keine Luft, weil sie oben geschlossen sind. Und das Ausbauen des Kühlers würde bedeuten, dass das ganze Board raus muss, wegen der Backplate. Von daher war die Idee schon plausibel.


----------



## ShadowBear40K (21. August 2011)

Spülmaschine ...fertig


----------



## Pikus (21. August 2011)

LzW827 schrieb:


> @Eyezz_Only: Die Idee an sich ist nicht schlecht- Aber es geht nicht. Die Dinger oben drauf sind verklebt.
> @Davin's Theorie: Die ziehen keine Luft, weil sie oben geschlossen sind. Und das Ausbauen des Kühlers würde bedeuten, dass das ganze Board raus muss, wegen der Backplate. Von daher war die Idee schon plausibel.


 
Ja, sie sind geschlossen, da Abdeckungen vorhanden sind  Wenn er diese aber abmacht, um die Lamellen zu entfernen kann er seinen Kühler vergessen.


----------



## LzW827 (21. August 2011)

Ich will das mal präzisieren: Die Heatpipes sind geschlossen, auch ohne Abdeckung. Ich hab selber den Mugen 3, und hatte so eine Abdeckung abgezogen. 
1. Die war verklebt.Also in dem Sinn, dass das zwar von außen wie verschraubt aussieht, aber im Inneren durch Kleber mit der HP verbunden ist.
2. Die HP war zugeklemmt.


----------



## Stread (21. August 2011)

Hi, beim Mugen 2 und 3 werden ja Halteklammern für den Lüfter mitgeliefert. Kann ich den mitgelieferten Lüfter problemlos durch einen 120er be quiet! PWM austauschen?


----------



## Pikus (21. August 2011)

Ja, kannst du.


----------



## EnergyCross (21. August 2011)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Ja, sie sind geschlossen, da Abdeckungen vorhanden sind  Wenn er diese aber abmacht, um die Lamellen zu entfernen kann er seinen Kühler vergessen.


 

habe schon haufen modder gesehen die die oberste reihe der lamellen lackiert haben und dazu die endkappen abgemacht haben und danach wieder drauf gesetzt. die heatpipes an sich sind geschlossen, die endkappen dienen nur der optik mMn

Beispiel:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...asserkuehlung-eingetrudelt-7.html#post3062670


----------

